# Playoff Game Thread: 4.27.05 Wizards @ Bulls



## MJG

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>@</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>0</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>1</center></td></tr></table>

8:30 PM on CSN


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: SG -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">31.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>30.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">5.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>3.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">1.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>2.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">1.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">1.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>2.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">40.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>33.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## MJG

Put up playoff stats instead of regular season, because it's a lot more important how guys are playing right now than how they played the past 82.

I view this one as a must-win. We don't have the mental strength or fortitude to be able to come back from an 0-2 defecit.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

I think we can win, but in all honesty, I think we really ARE a team thats built for the regular season and not for the playoffs. The refs aren't going to give Gilbert/Larry anything, and Jamison is to soft to even hang with Nocoini. 

I can't believe Jamison let Nocoini look like Garnett out there, and will that change? I don't know. I don't think Antawn is cut out for hte playoffs.

I'm sure Skiles will continue to gameplan to frustrate Arenas and Larry, although I'm sure Gil will have a bounce back game. I think his off games are all mental, he's too passive in the first half than thinks he can just turn it on in the 2nd which is a joke in the playoffs. Gil is seriously wasting his talent by taking jumpers, drive Gil, drive. 

I thought we had control of the first game up until the 4th quarter when we broke down, but I think we might of gave a guy like Nocoini added confidence going into game 2. I'll say Wiz win, but I don't think this team has alot of mental toughness. With Eddie Jordan at the helm who has no idea how to prepare this team for the playoffs, it's hard to be confident. I'm sure his adjustments for game 2 will be "Hope Gil and Antawn make more shots".


----------



## One on One

We need to come up with a better plan to defend Gordon. Hopefully Arenas and Hughes learn from game 1 that they can't look to draw fouls.


----------



## Chicago N VA

To be fair

I think the Wiz did a good job of controlling the tempo more than half of the game..

I more than expect the Wizard to come out hard on Wednesday. The thing that will keep the Bulls close is playing at home. I think Hughe's is the X factor, because I don't think we have anybody that can guard him. He got his shot off when and where he wanted too.

I think Arenas probably will have a break-out game. But if he settles for the jumper I think that plays into the Bulls hands.. but the 2nd half.. it seemed like Arenas and a lesser extent Hughes was looking for the contact to draw the foul instead of taking a good shot.

I don't know I think this is a toss up game.. but I don't think there should be excuses on either side about injuries.. nothing either side can do about it but play with what you have.

I got to cut this off.. got to run to a meeting ... 

So I look for a very good game.. on Wednesday!

Good Luck!! and Go Bulls!!


----------



## One on One

Ok, I was really upset about the loss yesterday, but if you really think about it, it wasn't that bad. We were actually up 5 going into the 4th and last I checked Arenas didn't play good in the first three quarters either. We just panicked. I think that was showing our inexperience, plain and simple. Even if they hold Arenas to single figures again, we are OK. We very easily could have won game 1 if it weren't for the 4th quarter turnovers and mistakes.


----------



## f22egl

Arenas needs to pick up his game. I think he can come through in the playoffs. I don't know about Jamison though.


----------



## jazzy1

I totally disagree with the idea we can't come back from down 0-2. I think the Bulls will be as shook on our floor as we were on their floor. 

But as far as this next game EJ has to do a better job coaching. 

I don't know Ruffin's status regarding injury but he MUST play . 

I think the indicators is Jamision's game. If he isn't going good he should be pulled for Ruffin on Nocioni. 

I would play the frontline of Ruffin, Kwame and Haywood, with hughes and Arenas. With Kwame scoring and creating offense he threw a couple real nice passes we have to be more defensive minded in our gameplan. 

Jamison is worthless if he's not scoring because he really hurts us defensively. 

I think we can limit Gordon some if we simply trap the pick and roll with our bigs. We did it the whole 3rd quarter basically. 

But that opens up Hinrich to trying to penetrate the lane it happened last night and when Kwame or Haywood challenge as the only big back the sf has gotta come in and bang and rebound because the big who challenges might get taken out of the play. 

Jamison refuses to comeback into the paint and put a body on someone thus enter Ruffin. 

I think this game is a must win. 

I expect the Bulls bigs to play better this game. I expect Nocioni to play worse. and I expect Gordon to have a somewhat off game. 

I think we have got to be more attentive on the perimeter defensively. 

Our perimeter defense was terrible.


----------



## jazzy1

Shanghai Kid said:


> I think we can win, but in all honesty, I think we really ARE a team thats built for the regular season and not for the playoffs. The refs aren't going to give Gilbert/Larry anything, and Jamison is to soft to even hang with Nocoini.
> 
> I can't believe Jamison let Nocoini look like Garnett out there, and will that change? I don't know. I don't think Antawn is cut out for hte playoffs.
> 
> I'm sure Skiles will continue to gameplan to frustrate Arenas and Larry, although I'm sure Gil will have a bounce back game. I think his off games are all mental, he's too passive in the first half than thinks he can just turn it on in the 2nd which is a joke in the playoffs. Gil is seriously wasting his talent by taking jumpers, drive Gil, drive.
> 
> I thought we had control of the first game up until the 4th quarter when we broke down, but I think we might of gave a guy like Nocoini added confidence going into game 2. I'll say Wiz win, but I don't think this team has alot of mental toughness. With Eddie Jordan at the helm who has no idea how to prepare this team for the playoffs, it's hard to be confident. I'm sure his adjustments for game 2 will be "Hope Gil and Antawn make more shots".


Me and you see the game very similarly and I feel the same way you do here also. 

Gil seems to take some of these wierd mental approaches to games sometimes. I remember the game against the Heat earlier this season and he was unusually passive in the 1st halfd of the game. I couldn't understand why he wasn't attacking. 

I think every good team has a *CLOSER* and despite whatever selfishness or quirky mood swings he goes through he is one of the league's best closers and our only hope to win games. When he's into the game he is unguardable and gives us thrust throughout the game when we lag some and yesterday he didn't have it. 

Gorodn is the Bulls* Closer* he seemed to give the Bulls that little boost whenever they got rattled or started slipping. 

We gotta curtail his outburst and get Gilbert going. 

I think Gilbert will bounce back and Jamison won't. His game isn't built for the heavy lifting of pressure packed bball. His game is based on random play development. He scores when the defense makes mistakes and opens a driving lane or mixes up double teams. 

He doesn't have anything resembling a go to move. He can easily be bothered on his jumper and gets stuck with wild releases when jammed on the block. 

So I expect his frustration to continue.

I also totally agree with EJ who simply thinks Jamison and Arenas hitting shots will surely change the fortunes of this series. 

We need to make some adjustments. I'd consider starting kwame at pf. And benching JJ. I'd consider giving Kwame and Haywood more touches in the post. Simply to keep the Bulls from running out with long jumpers flying out from the perimeter. 

Gotta limit Hughes's time on Gordon. I thought we wore him down chasing Gordon around in the 3rd quarter to the point where he had no energy left in the 4th. 

Arenas or even Peeler need to take turns guarding him. It can't be all Hughes who was good against Gordon in the 3rd quarter. 

He just wore down. 

We gotta trap Gordon with the Bigs and make the Bulls offense look elsewhere.


----------



## afireinside

MJG I think Kwame should be in the "Key Matchup". With Chicago's inside weak, he is our X-Factor inside. He can cause so much problem downside, but then pass it out also. Without Kwame, we don't have much offense inside.

I know you have Hughes up because you wanted to match him with Gordon, but if he has an off night I don't expect us to lose. I don't expect us to lose bad if Kwame is having an off night too, but we could win a lot more easier with Kwame doing good inside.


----------



## One on One

I agree with what you guys are saying, but please don't rip EJ over his public comments. EJ has played a calm, poker face all season. Don't think he's not making adjustments.


----------



## VincentVega

Arenas goes off for 28+, but the Bulls win by 10+.


----------



## afireinside

If Arenas scores 25+ and Kwame 15+ then we will win.

Or if Arenas explodes for 60 then we win.

:raised_ey


----------



## The Krakken

I'll give arenas 26. And not one point more. The United Center is notoriously difficult for opposing teams to shoot well in. Always has been, always will be. I don't expect that to significantly change in game 2. Gil will get his, but he wont go completely bananas, unless he gets torridly hot from OUTSIDE...cause the bulls are not going to, at any time in this series, simply allow him to continually waltz into the lane. Larry hughes will come back to earth, (as will ben gordon though to a lesser degree), and antawn jamison will be his consistently mediocre self (against the bulls at least).....Not sure about Kwame.....depends on his injury, but having had one similar, there is no way he's 100% on wednesday.

Chicago will have to plan on NOT getting 30 from gordon wednesday. Though I do predict between 18 and 25 from him. He was built for this....don't expect him to go quietly into the night now....Hinrich was good in game 1 but in game 2, he'll have to be even better. Chandler and Harrington have GOT to stay on the floor for the bulls to have any shot at the end, and nocioni will cool off....though not much. Look for him to get 17 and 9 in this one. Duhon might get hot, and if he does, that makes the bulls MUCH MUCH more dangerous offensively.

All in all, I'll say

Chicago 101

Washington 96

High Scorers--Arenas (26), Gordon (23)

High Rebounders--Haywood (9) Chandler (17)

High Assist--Arenas (6) Duhon (11)


----------



## Shanghai Kid

jazzy1 said:


> Me and you see the game very similarly and I feel the same way you do here also.
> 
> Gil seems to take some of these wierd mental approaches to games sometimes. I remember the game against the Heat earlier this season and he was unusually passive in the 1st halfd of the game. I couldn't understand why he wasn't attacking.
> 
> I think every good team has a *CLOSER* and despite whatever selfishness or quirky mood swings he goes through he is one of the league's best closers and our only hope to win games. When he's into the game he is unguardable and gives us thrust throughout the game when we lag some and yesterday he didn't have it.
> 
> Gorodn is the Bulls* Closer* he seemed to give the Bulls that little boost whenever they got rattled or started slipping.
> 
> We gotta curtail his outburst and get Gilbert going.
> 
> I think Gilbert will bounce back and Jamison won't. His game isn't built for the heavy lifting of pressure packed bball. His game is based on random play development. He scores when the defense makes mistakes and opens a driving lane or mixes up double teams.
> 
> He doesn't have anything resembling a go to move. He can easily be bothered on his jumper and gets stuck with wild releases when jammed on the block.
> 
> So I expect his frustration to continue.
> 
> I also totally agree with EJ who simply thinks Jamison and Arenas hitting shots will surely change the fortunes of this series.
> 
> We need to make some adjustments. I'd consider starting kwame at pf. And benching JJ. I'd consider giving Kwame and Haywood more touches in the post. Simply to keep the Bulls from running out with long jumpers flying out from the perimeter.
> 
> Gotta limit Hughes's time on Gordon. I thought we wore him down chasing Gordon around in the 3rd quarter to the point where he had no energy left in the 4th.
> 
> Arenas or even Peeler need to take turns guarding him. It can't be all Hughes who was good against Gordon in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> He just wore down.
> 
> We gotta trap Gordon with the Bigs and make the Bulls offense look elsewhere.


Hey I don't know if you commented on this, but I know you had to gain some respect for Hughes from game 1. With all that pressure and everybody else sans Kwame seemingly being shaken with playoff jitters, Hughes came out and dominated in the first half. I know you don't think of him as a leader but I think he's REALLY come around as a leader/player the last few years. Even though Gilbert is our best player, I think Gils approach to every game is wayyyy to mental and overly emotional. Hughes isn't affected by how big the game is or what the atmosphere is, he just plays his game. I don't know if he got some of the stuff from MJ but mentally I think Hughes is a big game player. I think he has the most mental toughness from the big 3. Arenas mentally takes himself out of games sometimes by thinking too much, Jamison sort of seems soft physically and little mentally. With Hughes, over the last 2 years even though I don't like his shot selection I've really come to trust him as being reliable when the team needs it. This team is in big trouble if they lose him in free agency is basically the jist of it, I think not only is he the best perimeter defender I think he's starting to show alot of leadership.


----------



## jazzy1

Shanghai Kid said:


> Hey I don't know if you commented on this, but I know you had to gain some respect for Hughes from game 1. With all that pressure and everybody else sans Kwame seemingly being shaken with playoff jitters, Hughes came out and dominated in the first half. I know you don't think of him as a leader but I think he's REALLY come around as a leader/player the last few years. Even though Gilbert is our best player, I think Gils approach to every game is wayyyy to mental and overly emotional. Hughes isn't affected by how big the game is or what the atmosphere is, he just plays his game. I don't know if he got some of the stuff from MJ but mentally I think Hughes is a big game player. I think he has the most mental toughness from the big 3. Arenas mentally takes himself out of games sometimes by thinking too much, Jamison sort of seems soft physically and little mentally. With Hughes, over the last 2 years even though I don't like his shot selection I've really come to trust him as being reliable when the team needs it. This team is in big trouble if they lose him in free agency is basically the jist of it, I think not only is he the best perimeter defender I think he's starting to show alot of leadership.


I agree. Hughes was Huge in game 1. I thought we asked him to do too much myself. He had to carry the offense and then guard the other teams best player. It wore him down. He was attacking from the very beginning. I expect him to have a very big series. They don't have anyone that can really match up with him. Gordon , Hinrich, and Duhon are too small and Nocioni is too slow. He's gonna be our go to guy all series long. I think Gilbert will have a couple of big games but I also think the Bulls defense will force him into a couple more bad games also. 

I have said this before that our team bball IQ is very low compared to the talent each player has. In that case the coach has to provide the leadership and thats where EJ fails us. I think the Bulls are another team who lack high bball IQ but that they get strong direction from SKiles. Both teams just have so many young players that don't have real experience the bball IQ just isn't there right now collectively.

And to me thats the problem with Gilbert because he plays so emotionally he is prone to playing the DUMB game by taking too many 1on1 challenges and getting into it with teammates. 

Hughes is in my mind OUR smartest player. The game has slowed down in his head now. He's in the prime of his career. He can anticipate the opponents plays and he can read where to go with the ball in the half court for us. 

I look for Hughes to be big all series long. We just gotta get him off Gordon until the key possesions late in games.


----------



## MJG

Hollinger on staying upbeat, Kwame ...



> Of all the losing teams, the Wizards can take away the most positives. Gilbert Arenas couldn't buy a basket for the Wizards, while the Bulls' Ben Gordon and Andres Nocioni were on fire, yet the Wizards were in the game until the final minute.
> 
> A big reason the Wizards stayed close was Kwame Brown. This team does not usually get much production from the reserves, but Brown contributed 13 points, nine boards and solid defense. He's been injury plagued all season but contributed more regularly late in the season, so his Game 1 effort is a good omen. However, Brown bruised his knee late in Game 1 and his status for Game 2 is still in doubt. Keep an eye on him, because he could end up being the difference maker in what shapes up as a very close series.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

We have to win this one and I believe in the Wizards! Gilbert Arenas just has to play better!


----------



## HuejMinitZ

MJG, that's a good quote you brought up there by Hollinger. I think when predicting this series, most people relied on the Wizards getting little from their bench - and their bench having achieved relatively little during the season, that assumption is understandable. As a Bulls fan, I was frightening frankly when Juan Dixon hit his first two shots, and Kwame Brown forgot he was Kwame Brown in the parlance of Jim Rome and rememberd instead he was the first pick overall.

Larry Hughes will come back down to Earth tomorrow, but so will Nocioni. There will be no 18 boards from the crazy Argentinian, but there will also be no 10 of 12 from the field in the first half for Hughes.

I see Gilbert getting back on track = driving to the basket aggressively, getting to the line, making things happen.

I see Haywood and Etan making more of an effort to hit the glass.

I see jamison being predictably mediocre and basically invisible.

I see Hughes' production cooling off a bit, but still being standard Larry Hughes.


That being said, if the Bulls only commit 9 turnovers tomorrow night like we did in game 1 - you guys lose. If you guys don't trap/double team/treat Ben Gordon like the go to player he is - you guys lose. 

You guys are gonna need to force turnovers - the kind that lead to fast break points, get the ball out of Ben Gordon's hands, and dominate the glass. If those three things happen, Wizards will win game 2 despite their defensive ineptitude.


----------



## 7thwatch

This will be an interesting game. IMO it is a must win for the Wizards. I think if the Bulls keep it close you will see a bunch of very nervous, jittery Wizards in the fourth quarter, while the Bulls gain confidence.

Arenas will play better, Hughes will play worse, Jamison will be a non-factor.

Hinrich will be steady as usual, Ben will go off again, Chapu will not have the numbers of his last game but will still have a big impact, and Chandler will be dominating the paint this game.

My prediction: A close game until the mid fouth quarter when the Wizards will break down mentally and make mistakes, and the Bulls will break the game open. 

Bulls 101
Wizards 92


----------



## jazzy1

Well I see a Wizards team that takes control of the game early and rides it out. I think Gordon will be contained to a certain degree , I expect us to play our big line-up more with Ruffin, Kwame and haywood on the frontline thus countering Nocioni. 

I think Hughes plays well because the Bulls have no one to match him, I think Arenas rebounds with a good game I think Jamison continues to struggle. I think Kwame and Dixon give us some production as well. 

On the Bulls side I expect Gordon to have a much harder time still chipping in 20 or so just not a monster game. I expect Nocioni to be less effective, I expect Hinrich to be more effective and I expect Chandler to play better. 

I think the Wizards have their Closer poised and ready in Arenas and expect the Wizards to pull out a win. 

I've changed my thinking on the idea of must win. I think the Bulls are in an equally must win mode. We are a good home team so they gotta feel like its a must to go up 2-0 and hold serve at home. Splitting could mean doom for them. 

I expect us to come home and play very well with a racous home crowd. And win the 2 home games.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Yeah I also think the pressure is on the Bulls. Chicago hasn't won at MCI Center in a VERY long time, and their rookies haven't expierenced a playoff game with a hostile road crowd yet. At home we're a different team, we literally do everything better at home, defense, offense, the bench plays better. Even if Washington loses tommorrow I think they'll win all their home games and force a game 7. I think having homecourt advantage is a HUGE thing for Chicago, I just don't see them winning at MCI Center. I'm more confident about the series now than I was a few days ago. I watched the game tape over again, and we basically gave the game away. If we're going to fold under the pressure every 4th quarter of the series than we're done, but I think we'll execute better. It's as simple as Arenas adjusting to what the refs give him and being smarter with his shots. 

Larry Hughes "coming back down to earth', I don't see it happening. He won't get 30 again but Hughes is playing for a contract and he's completley focused without any playoff pressure getting to him. I expect him to play better than he did in the regular season, and he probably would of been an All-Star in the regular season if he stayed healthy.

Ben Gordon I think will still have a good shooting night, alot depends on how Eddie Jordan chooses to guard him. The Juan Dixon strategy was a bust. This time I'd throw some double teams at him and make him drive to the hoop instead of giving him any room for the jumper. Peeler/Hughes should be guarding him mostly, not Arenas/Dixon.

Nocoini I have a feeling is going to eat Jamison alive. I don't see 25 and 18 again, but Jamison had to come out and talk trash and I don't think he can back it up. 

Tommorrow will be interesting, I think Washington can definetly win if they bring their A game.


----------



## jazzy1

Shanghai Kid said:


> Yeah I also think the pressure is on the Bulls. Chicago hasn't won at MCI Center in a VERY long time, and their rookies haven't expierenced a playoff game with a hostile road crowd yet. At home we're a different team, we literally do everything better at home, defense, offense, the bench plays better. Even if Washington loses tommorrow I think they'll win all their home games and force a game 7. I think having homecourt advantage is a HUGE thing for Chicago, I just don't see them winning at MCI Center. I'm more confident about the series now than I was a few days ago. I watched the game tape over again, and we basically gave the game away. If we're going to fold under the pressure every 4th quarter of the series than we're done, but I think we'll execute better. It's as simple as Arenas adjusting to what the refs give him and being smarter with his shots.
> 
> Larry Hughes "coming back down to earth', I don't see it happening. He won't get 30 again but Hughes is playing for a contract and he's completley focused without any playoff pressure getting to him. I expect him to play better than he did in the regular season, and he probably would of been an All-Star in the regular season if he stayed healthy.
> 
> Ben Gordon I think will still have a good shooting night, alot depends on how Eddie Jordan chooses to guard him. The Juan Dixon strategy was a bust. This time I'd throw some double teams at him and make him drive to the hoop instead of giving him any room for the jumper. Peeler/Hughes should be guarding him mostly, not Arenas/Dixon.
> 
> Nocoini I have a feeling is going to eat Jamison alive. I don't see 25 and 18 again, but Jamison had to come out and talk trash and I don't think he can back it up.
> 
> Tommorrow will be interesting, I think Washington can definetly win if they bring their A game.


I actually think Hughes could probably go for 30 again. I think Hughes is the one match-up they don't have an answer for out of the Big 3. I think their whole defensive gameplan is geared towards jamming Gilbert. Hughes's ability to hit the pull up jumper is a problem for the Bulls their smaller guards aren't a match for him. 

I actually think we could slow Gordon way down by simply having our bigs trap him off the pick and roll BUT that opens up a whole other problem with Hinrich driving and attacking the lane with only one big back. I would try it though. 

Because I just don't think if the ball is forced to their bigs in space they could consistently make plays. Chandler has no outside touch, Harrington has some but isn't a dribble drive player and Davis is streaky outside at best not real comfortable at this stage shooting from outside. 

They have tried the same plan with us basically but Kwame made them pay he does have dribble drive skills and can hit that short jumper. 

If Gilbert can play well which I expect and we don't allow a Bulls big to blow up we should win.


----------



## 7thwatch

jazzy1 said:


> Well I see a Wizards team that takes control of the game early and rides it out. I think Gordon will be contained to a certain degree , I expect us to play our big line-up more with Ruffin, Kwame and haywood on the frontline thus countering Nocioni.


certainly possible. I think if the Wizards win, they will win big . . . I don't see Chicago losing a close game on their home floor, as they seem to get more and more confident as the game draws closer to the end. Anything could happen though, these teams are pretty evenly matched.


----------



## Chicago N VA

jazzy1 said:


> I actually think Hughes could probably go for 30 again. I think Hughes is the one match-up they don't have an answer for out of the Big 3. I think their whole defensive gameplan is geared towards jamming Gilbert. Hughes's ability to hit the pull up jumper is a problem for the Bulls their smaller guards aren't a match for him.
> 
> I actually think we could slow Gordon way down by simply having our bigs trap him off the pick and roll BUT that opens up a whole other problem with Hinrich driving and attacking the lane with only one big back. I would try it though.
> 
> Because I just don't think if the ball is forced to their bigs in space they could consistently make plays. Chandler has no outside touch, Harrington has some but isn't a dribble drive player and Davis is streaky outside at best not real comfortable at this stage shooting from outside.
> 
> They have tried the same plan with us basically but Kwame made them pay he does have dribble drive skills and can hit that short jumper.
> 
> If Gilbert can play well which I expect and we don't allow a Bulls big to blow up we should win.


Harrington has the ability to face-up / post-up and is able to draw fouls from doing big man moves.

Davis I wouldn't say he is streaky, if anything.. Davis has a nice consistent midrange game... he can hit the open midrange shot. 

I can live with Hughes getting his, if no one else from the Wizards is doing anything either. 

I would really throw most things out that happened in the regular season.. this is the playoffs... If the Bulls can win this game tonight.. I thoroughly believe they can steal at least one in Washington.


----------



## jazzy1

Chicago N VA said:


> Harrington has the ability to face-up / post-up and is able to draw fouls from doing big man moves.
> 
> Davis I wouldn't say he is streaky, if anything.. Davis has a nice consistent midrange game... he can hit the open midrange shot.
> 
> I can live with Hughes getting his, if no one else from the Wizards is doing anything either.
> 
> I would really throw most things out that happened in the regular season.. this is the playoffs... If the Bulls can win this game tonight.. I thoroughly believe they can steal at least one in Washington.


Harringtonis a plodder not dribble and drive past you type player, Davis has some of that but he's not real consitent shooting the ball at all. Where was that Mid range game the other night. 

Its not gonna be just about Hughes I think Arenas and our bigs can win this game. 

The Bulls can steal one on our court like we can on their court. 

I expect tonights game to be one we steal.


----------



## spongyfungy

Wager your ucash with Vbookie


----------



## MJG

Quick 10-2 start in the first five minutes.

... which has been extended to 17-4 two minutes later. Arenas has 7 points already, looking good on offense.


----------



## MJG

I assume there is some type of record for most fouls in a single quarter that is being gunned for here?

Side note, CSN hasn't had the scoreboard display on the top of the screen up since around when I updated the score in my last post. Too annoying.


----------



## MJG

Chicago shoots 5-19 and had five turnovers in the first quarter, helping give us a 29-19 lead after one. Generally solid play all around, though with the way fouls are being called, I'm a little worried about seeing Jamsion at center before the night's out.


----------



## MJG

They managed to erase an entire 13 point lead, kicking our *** left and right like it was going out of style, but we withstood it and got ourselves back up by six now. Not good that we let them come back (in only about 4 minutes as well), but at least we didn't totally collapse off of it.


----------



## f22egl

MJG said:


> They managed to erase an entire 13 point lead, kicking our *** left and right like it was going out of style, but we withstood it and got ourselves back up by six now. Not good that we let them come back (in only about 4 minutes as well), but at least we didn't totally collapse off of it.


 Yes the Wizards did, the Bulls now lead 55-48


----------



## MJG

We gave up seperate runs of 13-2 and 17-2 in the second period  What I wouldn't give for an ounce of (non-awful) consistency ...


----------



## jazzy1

Well its becoming more apparent that EJ can't coach the lowlights as I see it. 
- didn't get Kwame invvolved 1 post up for him, none for Haywood and 3 too many for Etan. 
- EJ playing Dixon who is giving up all of the buckets to the Bulls, he can't guard anyone as soon as he's screened the guard is wide open. 

- Arenas and Jamison got it going but their selfishness and bad shots have allowed the Bulls to take control

- as soon as the crowd gets going we get rattled and start going qonq. 

EJ is coaching terribly and some players have no clue about team basketball. 

We're getting roasted by Pargo, Griffin, Piak, not Hinrich, not Gordon, or Chandler or, Harrngton or even much by Nocioni. 

Bad coaching and defense.


----------



## afireinside

jazzy1 said:


> Well its becoming more apparent that EJ can't coach the lowlights as I see it.
> - didn't get Kwame invvolved 1 post up for him, none for Haywood and 3 too many for Etan.
> - EJ playing Dixon who is giving up all of the buckets to the Bulls, he can't guard anyone as soon as he's screened the guard is wide open.
> 
> *- Arenas and Jamison got it going but their selfishness and bad shots have allowed the Bulls to take control*
> 
> - as soon as the crowd gets going we get rattled and start going qonq.
> 
> EJ is coaching terribly and some players have no clue about team basketball.
> 
> We're getting roasted by Pargo, Griffin, Piak, not Hinrich, not Gordon, or Chandler or, Harrngton or even much by Nocioni.
> 
> Bad coaching and defense.


No way. Arenas kept us in the game in the first quarter. After he stopped looking to score we lost our lead. He needs to score for us to keep a lead vrs this defensive Bulls team.


----------



## MJG

Gap hasn't changed much during the third, but it just feels like we're playing terrible. Without access to the scoreboard, I'd think we were being blown out. I want to hold the faith that we can come back from the relatively small nine point defecit, but it's hard when we're looking like we have since the first.


----------



## jazzy1

Bulls actually getting their bigs the ball we ignored ours and take bad shots. Wonder why our bigs aren't into the game thats why. 

Selfish out of control play, no assists just dribbling and off balance shots. 

We are poorly coached very poorly coached. 

Will someone please pass the ball to someone. 

Again Dixon and Arenas on the perimeter can't contain anyone. 

Pathetic just pathetic.


----------



## VincentVega

There's too many Bulls for the Wiz to focus on. 15 point lead, 11:00 and change to go.


----------



## MJG

I'll second pretty much everything jazzy. No perimeter defense, not a lick of it. The only big we allow to touch the ball on offense is, for reasons beyond comprehension, Etan. We don't seem capable in the least of being able to handle their crowd when they get going. EJ has done absolutely nothing to change any of this from what I can tell.

Call me pessimistic, but in the scant few minutes since my last post, my slim bit of hope I still held has vanished at the Bulls have increased the lead to 15 (EDIT: 17 ... EDIT II: 20) with some 9ish minutes left. I wish I could still hold out something for the guys, but I just cannot.


----------



## jazzy1

What the hell is Juan Dixon doing why won't he pass the ball. 

You gotta be kidding me. This is funny now, he's just jacking it up. 

Kwame gotta shoot it in the paint but he passed it he gotta jack it up.

Is anyone gonna guard the perimeter.


----------



## MJG

Why exactly is Dixon in the game?


----------



## byrondarnell66

Dixon is terrible???? EJ needs to be gone, and the defense :nonono:


----------



## f22egl

Blah


----------



## f22egl

6 point game


----------



## f22egl

Now a 9 point game....


----------



## One on One

Our D is pathetic....not even smart enough to step out on Hinrich...duh, do you think he's gonna do??? We are stupid.


----------



## One on One

I'd like to think we can defend our homecourt, but not if we don't play a lick of D.


----------



## f22egl

VincentVega said:


> There's too many Bulls for the Wiz to focus on. 15 point lead, 11:00 and change to go.


 Well that's one way of looking at it, the Wizards simply don't play defense.


----------



## One on One

Jamison needs to go...he plays no D, doesn't work in our system. Arenas will never be a very good defender, but in the right system he'll be OK. Hughes is a good defender. Our bigs have lapses, but I think will become good defenders. We need a SF to get at it...and goddamnit get some freaking toughness...not one hard foul this series...we are playing like the regular season....we need to press the turbo button.


----------



## MJG

We cut it down late, but frankly, I'm getting a little tired of that. We have such a "we can turn it on at any time" mentality, and it is just annoying. There are too many games where it seems like the team only cares about the final six minutes.


----------



## One on One

I think EJ's lax attitude is a little too lax. It's good to be calm, but maybe not so much.


----------



## adarsh1

maybe it's tiem to fire ej


----------



## One on One

Jamison reminds me a lot of Stackhouse...good on paper.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Eddie Jordans job security gets shakier every game. I'm absolutely sick of this team that can't even play FUNDAMENTAL DEFENSE.

We deserve to lose this series, their better coached, better defense, AND their smarter.

Etan Thomas and Juan Dixon were the goats, Hughes played so stupid....he fell off bad this game surprisingly, his decisions were just horrible.

Arenas is a warrior, did everything to bring us back but at the end of the day he can't do everything himself. We need to build a defensive team around him, and we surely need smarter players.

Jamison....he talked the talk but he cannot walk the walk. It was a BAD trade, Jamison plays no defense and is a shaky offensive player. He's not a playoff type performer, it was a very bad trade in retrospect we could of had Iggy. 

I'm ready to get swept just so Eddie Jordan gets fired. EG looked piss on the sidelines, I think we'll see some real personell changes this summer.


----------



## MJG

One on One said:


> I think EJ's lax attitude is a little too lax. It's good to be calm, but maybe not so much.


 Buckhantz brought it up a couple of times during the game, and it annoyed me every time. Sure, you don't want your coach flying off the wire every trip down the court, but is it really that great that he's "cool, calm, emotionless?"


----------



## One on One

MJG said:


> Buckhantz brought it up a couple of times during the game, and it annoyed me every time. Sure, you don't want your coach flying off the wire every trip down the court, but is it really that great that he's "cool, calm, emotionless?"


I was probably too pissed to hear what Buckhantz "analysis," but I do think it's important to be calm...especially when your PG is a loose cannon as it is.


----------



## VincentVega

I love Arenas and Hughes and think they're extraordinarily talented (especially Arenas), but I do have to say this: when it's all said and done, Hinrich/Gordon/Duhon > Arenas/Hughes/Dixon.

At least for now. Both trios are young and exciting as hell.


----------



## GB

Shanghai Kid said:


> Eddie Jordans job security gets shakier every game. I'm absolutely sick of this team that can't even play FUNDAMENTAL DEFENSE.
> 
> We deserve to lose this series, their better coached, better defense, AND their smarter.


First of all: Happy Birthday. 

I'm kidding. I read an interesting editorial today that seems to describe why you're seeing what you're seeing:



> Complicating Jordan's defensive strategy is that if a team has offensive players, it only can try to turn them into good defenders. Once the pressure of the playoffs comes, they are likely to revert to what they are at heart.
> 
> Jordan understands. There's only so far he can push his players into a defensive game. That's why Gordon was wide-open several times Sunday.
> 
> So Jordan has let them play offense and hoped that would be enough. Next season he probably will work more on defense. The three days between the end of the season and the opening of the playoffs probably isn't enough time for a full course.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...26smith,1,481815.column?coll=cs-bulls-utility


----------



## MJG

* The foursome of Arenas, Hughes, Jamison, and Dixon took 70 of the team's 80 shots (87.5%). Nobody else received more than 3 shots.

* I didn't catch the postgame stuff, but if this EJ quote that I saw on the RealGM board is accurate ... well, it speaks for itself: "I have no problem with the way we competed." Why is this man never upset with the team? I hate him.


----------



## jazzy1

The Bulls play the right way they play defense and they share the ball they don't care who has big games. 

We don't share the ball, we don't ever dare give the bigs the ball, we don't guard anyone on the perimeter, we don't have vet guards or wings on the bench. 

And we are terribly coached. 

Leaving Dixon in the game so long is a mystery. 

I really don't have faith that a change of location is gonna mean that much. 

We were so preoccupied after the last game about getting Jamison and Arenas off that we did and lost the game worse than the 1st game. 

We got Arenas and Jamison numbers and got whipped. 

Instead of worrying about sharing the ball as Kwame said and actually executing better in the 4th quarter. We worry about Arenas's and Jamison's production. 

Its about winning its not about getting someone off thats why when Davis said it might be my birthday it was a telling statement. They don't care who scores. They defend and share. 

Our coach just doesn't get it and if the Wizards lose this series in short order EJ's getting fired Rick Carlisle style in Detroit. Can't get us to the next level EJ is not a defensive minded coach.


----------



## jazzy1

MJG said:


> * The foursome of Arenas, Hughes, Jamison, and Dixon took 70 of the teams 80 shots (87.5%). Nobody else received more than 3 shots.
> 
> * I didn't catch the postgame stuff, but if this EJ quote that I saw on the RealGM board is accurate ... well, it speaks for itself: "I have no problem with the way we competed."


This is the problem in a nutshell right here. 

The Big 3 plus the gunning Dixon. 

You got to share the ball, last game we were closer because Kwame got shots, Dixon got shots and there was more active defense. 

You can't expect big guys to stay active if they get only 2 or 3 shot attempts. 

We are just not coached well enough.


----------



## One on One

We need a defensive coach that's for sure...I mean, Hughes and Arenas could score in their sleep anyways.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Having said all the negative stuff, I think we'll win our homegames. We're a different team at home, I don't see Chicago scoring that much us against on the road.


----------



## jazzy1

Shanghai Kid said:


> Eddie Jordans job security gets shakier every game. I'm absolutely sick of this team that can't even play FUNDAMENTAL DEFENSE.
> 
> We deserve to lose this series, their better coached, better defense, AND their smarter.
> 
> Etan Thomas and Juan Dixon were the goats, Hughes played so stupid....he fell off bad this game surprisingly, his decisions were just horrible.
> 
> Arenas is a warrior, did everything to bring us back but at the end of the day he can't do everything himself. We need to build a defensive team around him, and we surely need smarter players.
> 
> Jamison....he talked the talk but he cannot walk the walk. It was a BAD trade, Jamison plays no defense and is a shaky offensive player. He's not a playoff type performer, it was a very bad trade in retrospect we could of had Iggy.
> 
> I'm ready to get swept just so Eddie Jordan gets fired. EG looked piss on the sidelines, I think we'll see some real personell changes this summer.



Man this whole thing is about coaching, Jamison , Dixon and JJ are the only players I think are physically unable to ever be good defenders everyone else should be. Its about coaching. 

We bought into the Big 3 and now we're drowning in it. 

They took all the shots .

The players

Hughes- I was screaming for him to pass it every time he got it I was so convinced he was gonna do something stupid and he did. Bad shots not passing terrible defense . 

Arenas- Played tough in the end should have been the only one touching the ball but to bad Dixon had to touch it and Hughes had to touch it late or we might have pulled this game out. 

Jamison- forced some of the worse shots I ever saw in the game. Bricks airballs and as usual terribel defense, he was so selfish it was sickening. 

Haywood- did get the ball wasn't into the game. 

Kwame- wasn't involved in the game and was too passive when they finally let him get it in the 4th quarter. 

Dixon- selfish selfish selfish, bad shots terrible defense , he's a joke. 

Etan- wasn'tm involved in the game and when he did get it seemed confused,

Ruffin- rusty out of sinc.


----------



## jazzy1

Shanghai Kid said:


> Having said all the negative stuff, I think we'll win our homegames. We're a different team at home, I don't see Chicago scoring that much us against on the road.


I actually agree, the 2nd quarter was the ball game as I saw it. They were catching up and beating us with Pike, Griffin and Pargo, I mean Pargo, come on man when Gordon went to the bench with fouls instead of making up ground we gave up ground. 

That unit should have never scored 38 points. 

We can win at home I just have no faith we'll get one in Chicago.

But it would not surprise me if they got one in our building.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

This team needs to change some personell in the offseason. I think Jamison is probably safe for another year, but the bench needs to be totally revamped. We need another perimeter defender and a veteran big man.


----------



## TripleDouble

As a Bulls fan, watching this series has me convinced that Skiles should win coach of the year (or at least that Eddie J ought to be fired). You guys have better talent than the current Bulls, and yet are losing, in large part to scrubs like Pargo, Harrington, and Griffin. 

You guys have good size, depth and athleticism up front and a great backcourt. I think you've got to dump Jamison and find a, sorry for semi-taunt, Noicioni-like role player to play the three.

And get a new coach.


----------



## f22egl

Just wonderig, who is a coach that would make this team much better on the defensive end that the Wizards could actually get? Silas maybe? Either way, I don't think Eddie Jordan will be fired until maybe next year.


----------



## afireinside

While scoring is exciting, I'd rather have a defensive minded team that can score much like the Spurs or Pistons. Just playing offense won't win you games. If we were good AT ALL on defense we would do so much better. It doesn't take much to shut down the Bull's players but we just can't seem to do it. 

I don't believe they got 113 points on us.


----------



## The Krakken

THe wizards are going to have to learn to pass is they want to win this series. Bottom line.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

Guys, as a Bulls fan, I just want to thank you for Juan Dixon. Man, that guy sucks. The way he plays it looks like he still thinks this is Maryland circa 2002. What a pud.

How did Gilbert Arenas fall into the second round? That fact alone should quelch any and all attempts at "expert draft analysis". That guy is the nuts.


----------



## HuejMinitZ

By the way, you guys need to get Kwame Brown involved. He's started to play well these past two seasons. Despite most people's opinions, I think he'll become a good player.


----------



## UMfan83

aftermath said:


> While scoring is exciting, I'd rather have a defensive minded team that can score much like the Spurs or Pistons. Just playing offense won't win you games. If we were good AT ALL on defense we would do so much better. It doesn't take much to shut down the Bull's players but we just can't seem to do it.
> 
> I don't believe they got 113 points on us.


Doesn't take much to shut the Bulls down? Well we did score 100 against Detroit this year, and 99 against the Spurs so we must not be that bad. It's not the players, its the system. I thought Washington fans would have had to realize that by now


----------



## afireinside

While watching Game 3 of the Heat-Nets series, the subject of second hand assists which is passing to a player who passes to another person and he scores. Steve Kerr said this (not exact): "You know who really needs help with that, the Washington Wizards. They hardly had any possesions with more than 1 or 2 passes. It was really tough to watch." 

That pretty much sums up Game 2.


----------



## MJG

Kerr mentioned yesterday that we had zero possessions in the final sixteen minutes of the game in which there were at least four total passes (after crossing mid-court). He said almost all were 1-2 pass possessions, with some zero pass possessions sprinkled throughout.

Not especially surprising, but saddening nonetheless.


----------

